# Cryp wendtii brown (stardust)



## Zacquir_Zeen (Oct 16, 2014)

I did an underwater shot with my xperia Z today. Realised theres stardust on my crypt. Just like bucephelandra.
Is this normal?


----------



## illustrator (Jul 18, 2010)

Are these not emerse leaves from a plant which has been recently put under water (= recently bought)?


----------



## anubias6439 (Sep 7, 2010)

My bucephelandra, Änubias nana "bonsai", and Cryptocoryne undulata all have this visible "stardust". It is very pronounced on my lone bucephelandra. The anubias and cryptocoryne "stardust" may not be visible to those with less than 20/20 vision.

These are stomata (Plural. Singular is Stoma).

It is normal and part of their leaf anatomy. All plants have them as they allow for gas exchange as the stomata open and close. They are tiny mouths.

I find these spots to be quite appealing.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

I agree, I've seen under a microscope that they are stomata. Also e.g. submerged Echinodorus, Hygrophila and Staurogyne have tiny, inconspicuous "stardust" also on the upper side of the leaves (in much higher density on the lower surface). In Bucephalandra, the stomata are raised, a characteristic feature of hygrophytes.

But it's still being speculated what about these silvery spots on Buce, Schismatoglottis etc. It would be good to take microscope photos of the stomata and show them in an article, to settle that question.


----------

